# who studies Wing Chun



## bcbernam777 (Feb 26, 2005)

who here studies Wing Chun?


----------



## ed-swckf (Feb 28, 2005)

i do


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 28, 2005)

how long and whom do you study with?


			
				ed-swckf said:
			
		

> i do


----------



## DarrenJew (Mar 1, 2005)

I've been studing Wing Chun for a while.
I started learning Wing Chun in 1976.(I was fifteen at the time) My first Sifu was Gate Chan 1976-78, later switched to Sifu Alex Wong (1980-84) but when does one really stop learning... Sifu Wong learned from Choi Seung Ting.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 1, 2005)

Alex Wong, have heard the name, and if he studied under Choi Seung Ting, then I am certain you have recieved quality Wing Chun instruction. Perhaps we can trade info, although I am certain you have more to teach me than Vice Verse considering your tutilage and length of time in the art





			
				DarrenJew said:
			
		

> I've been studing Wing Chun for a while.
> I started learning Wing Chun in 1976.(I was fifteen at the time) My first Sifu was Gate Chan 1976-78, later switched to Sifu Alex Wong (1980-84) but when does one really stop learning... Sifu Wong learned from Choi Seung Ting.


----------



## DarrenJew (Mar 1, 2005)

Sure

From my impression of Wing Chun practitioners on the web is not very good (Im sorry to say). Not in the way the practice their art, but in the way they treat each other. I feel that all Wing Chun brothers should be able to get along with each other. Wing Chun has always been sort of secretive in its training. Look at the third set "Bil Ji" if you visit different schools the "secret set" though it may look similar, sometimes the order which the moves are performed is changed or a few moves have changed all together. This is due to the fact that, historically, this set is never demonstrated in public and passed from teacher to student in "secret". It almost guarantees variation between schools.

Another example is William Cheung... In my humble opinion, his sets are very progressive. Yet all the moves are recognizable as "Wing Chun", his sets often demonstrate the moves as applied in a fighting stance. Unlike the common way in which most Wing Chun forms are applied in the traditional pigeon toe stance and each move left pretty much up to interpretation on its how it is applied. Even though a difference may be apparent, I see no reason to treat William Cheungs students any different than that of a school which looks more similar to my own. A commonality in Wing Chun may be more of a philosophy of the art, as we should all focus on the similarities and not the differences between our brothers. A bong sau, pac sau, tan sau, front thrust Kick.... all the same in the end. And once we can all get along with each other... it may be those differences that we share, will help us all grow to further enhance our art, the art of Wing Chun.

(For those members of William Cheungs school, please pardon me for using your school as an example, I mean no disrespect and do appreciate your devotion to the art of Wing Chun.)


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 1, 2005)

Absolutly there should be a comradary between WC proponants, just as it was with those who all studied under Yip Man, my sifu who studied under Yip Man was going through photoes with me of those Yip Man days, he had a gleam in his eye, and seemed to refer to them with some level of fondness. It is a fact unfourtuanatly that when Yip man died, anumber of his students stood up and claimed the mantle of GM, which of course was going to create a scism between the students, and unfourtuanatly this scism seemed to be (of course) the mighty dollar. Greed and ambition took over and everyone strated claiming that Yip man taught them the secret stuff and only them. Clever Marketing to get the lion's share of students, the thing I admire about Choi Seung Ting was that he did not enter into this, even though as one of the senior students I am sure there would have been the temptation.

If Wing chun is going to have a solid future perhaps it is up to the next generations to put aside the petty differences and try to foster a sense of "brotherhood" within the WC community.


----------



## brothershaw (Mar 2, 2005)

Wing chun is like aikido meaning very open to interpretation, takes years of study to get close to the heart of it. Like aikido it has schisms, and alot of people who think only they know or were taught the real stuff.


On the good side no matter who you learn with you should at the bare minimum get something of use.

On the bad side you are bound to run into at least one jkd person who will tell you that "wing chun limited bruce lee", I have heard that from 3 different people.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 3, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> how long and whom do you study with?


Between 3 and 4 years, sifu Bill Mckay


----------



## o8stokez8o (Mar 12, 2005)

started with my dad when i was small. he was with chu seung tin. then a guy named patrick au that was with leung sheung. now with lo man kam. always learning, studing, and practicising.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Mar 13, 2005)

o8stokez8o said:
			
		

> started with my dad when i was small. he was with chu seung tin. then a guy named patrick au that was with leung sheung. now with lo man kam. always learning, studing, and practicising.


Thats quite a mix have you noticed any major differences between your teachers?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2005)

brothershaw said:
			
		

> On the bad side you are bound to run into at least one jkd person who will tell you that "wing chun limited bruce lee", I have heard that from 3 different people.


 Heck, any style limits you if you stay within its confines. My JKD instructor's classes certainly borrow heavily from WC.


----------



## brothershaw (Apr 1, 2005)

True, but nobody is bruce lee, and some people just say it like a mantra, while it has little to do with the price of tea.....  

Its similiar to meeting a TKD person who espouses the TKD is 2000 years old etc. yet never actually researched the history of TKD.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Angelusmortis (Apr 16, 2005)

Me. Sifu Zubir Khan. West Mids. Been doing it for about 3 months now. Have done a few other MA before, this one really sits well with me. I feel I've learned one or two good things already. Thoroughly enjoy doing it, and feel on a huge endorphin high after the lesson. Lovely jubbly.


----------



## ed-swckf (Apr 30, 2005)

Angelusmortis said:
			
		

> Me. Sifu Zubir Khan. West Mids. Been doing it for about 3 months now. Have done a few other MA before, this one really sits well with me. I feel I've learned one or two good things already. Thoroughly enjoy doing it, and feel on a huge endorphin high after the lesson. Lovely jubbly.


Well that answers my question in the other thread.


----------



## kathyjo (Jul 5, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> who here studies Wing Chun?


 I practice Wing Chun also, for about 10 years now. I've studied under Kenneth Chung of the Leung Sheung lineage most of those years.

 I'm a novice on the Martial Talk forums, though a relative old-timer on internet Wing Chun discussions more generally. Nice to "meet" you folks. I'll try to pop in from time to time, and hope to make some new acquaintances here.

   Regards,
    - Kathy Jo


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good to meet some fellow chunners


----------

